# C&C 3 tiberium wars Map Ordner win 8.1



## Kedog (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiß jm wo sich bei windows 8.1 der maps ordner von c&c 3 befindet??
Er ist nicht mehr an der gleichen stelle wie bei win 7

Bitte um Hilfe.  Bin am verzweifeln

Vielen dank


----------



## CuRRyKing (15. Februar 2014)

c: Benutzer->Name->AppData->Roaming->C&C->Maps

Versteckte Ordner müssen aber angezeigt werden.


----------

